# Lone male mice and tameness



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

[This is what I've notice with _my_ small group of mice, I'm not sure if the other's will be the same or not]

When I first keep pet mice, I have a pair of bucks that never fight and always live together until one pass away from tumour. Both of them are tame and always come to me when I place my hand in the cage.

With my first litter with 2 buck, I kept them with another buck that I get along with their mother+other 3 does. It gets along fine, just a little squabble along the way but not too serve. They're now 4 months old and again, they all approach my hand without any fear.

With the second litter with mice from the same breeder, there are 3 bucks left with me. Again, I keep them in the same cage and they're all tame, much tamer than their sisters. When I separate them to their own cage, they turn to be skittish and scared of hands, which is the same as the doe that live along when her friend got killed.

Why is this? I know normally males should be kept in their own cage otherwise they'll fight to dead. Is this because they're lonely [mice are normally a social creature]? If so, what should I do?

I don't really intend to breed them, so I won't house them with the does. If they're going to be home as pet, they'll have to be quite tame otherwise people would not want them.


----------

